# Refusal for Visa by UK 10 years



## ladyvailankanni (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Senior folks

I was refused to enter UK due to forge docs issue in 2009 and I would like to know whiih countries I have an option to opt for PR or work visa 

Please kindly list out my options here 

Thanks in Advance

ladyvailankanni


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

With all due respect is this a joke?


----------



## ladyvailankanni (Feb 26, 2014)

No I am afraid its not ...

when I applied for visa from India it was a dependent visa on Post study work Tier 1 visa... I got married to this person who is indian and then came to india but due to this docs issue I could not get the visa as I was deceived by bank person regarding account statements.. to sue this guy I had no proof because at the time of education loan he helped me from home town and after I found out that he used up all my money and gave me false doc he is never to be seen and nobody could find him or give me clues .... now coming to marriage this person and I had disputes meanwhile and he broke off the marriage and got the marriage void claiming that it was not his intention in the UK .. Even I had signed because i did not want that on records because I am indian woman and I cant disclose or later get caught by my parents ... in this situation how should I go about ... is there any country which would overlook my past immigration and considers my current capabilities?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hong Kong rules about immigrants are very strict,border controls are very strict, they don't mess about .if Hk immigration rules are breeched, they will jail then deport, this is what they did to somebody our FDH knew, and they do this regularly to FDH's (foreign domestic helpers) who try to ignore HK iMM and labor laws
If you have any qualifications above a Hong Kong residents, you may stand a very tiny chance of working in HK.
You would also probably have to speak mandarin or Cantonese! they will fill a job with a local HK Chinese applicant before even considering an outsider, unless they have very special qualities.


----------

